# 2018 FishCrazy Walleye Derby / New Boat for 1st. Place



## Fish-Crazy (Dec 1, 2006)

The 2018 FisCrazy Walleye Derby is giving away a brand new 2018 Starweld Fusion Pro 20 as the 1st place prize. Comes with Mercury 150 Hp 4 Stroke, Lowrance fishfinder/gps, Cisco Rodholders, Minn-Kota Trolling Motor, and Trailer. Thanks to Vic's Sports Center!!!!!









Only $ 35.00 to join and you get a $ 10 coupon from FishUSA for signing up!

Deadline for Registration is April 15, 2018

Don't miss this GREAT opportunity to win this New Boat while doing what you enjoy; Fish for Walleyes.

Derby web page: http://lakeeriewalleyederby.com/index.html

Derby Facebook Group: https://www.facebook.com/groups/FishCrazyDerby/


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Dropping off checks for me and my buddies this Thursday! Should be a good time at a great time of year to fish! Can't wait, thanks for putting it together.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

6 days left to sign up! Do it now so you Don't Forget!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishin Musician (Jan 2, 2007)

Its a great group of guys! Have been doing this tourney since the start about 100 years ago!


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

500 people I signed up hoping to win a boat !!


----------



## Fish-Crazy (Dec 1, 2006)

Just so you know; WE'VE BEEN AROUND FOR A WHILE!

https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threadloom/search?query=fishcrazy&tab=562


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Last day to sign up guys! Don't miss out on a new boat!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

There was a 2 day extension for sign ups, PayPal had issues for a couple days last week so you still have time don't miss out!! 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish-Crazy (Dec 1, 2006)

We definitely hit 1000 sign ups. Today is the last day. the more people sign up, more and bigger payouts. You could be 7th, 10th 15th, 20th place and cash a check if enough people signed up.

http://www.lakeeriewalleyederby.com/index.html


----------

